# stress and rowing- impact on baby



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi

Im sorry to report this but I want to have a good idea if my baby is OK. Last week at 8 weeks pregnant we had a scan and everything was ok. Yesterday I was 9 weeks.
Today my Husband and I had a big row, where I was crying and it was all very stressful with tears and shouting. At one point we were stood in a shop car park where he 'manhandled' me into the car.Although there was no 'manhandling' directed at my stomach, the force and the fright of it all left me shook up and teary for a few hours after, as hes never done this before. 

Could the whole episode have damaged the baby, should I see someone to check the baby out, or does a one off row not have too much impact on the baby? 

After the row I went to bed and slept for 2 hours, and Ive woken up to feel tired, and my belly also feels 'sore' ( again I repeat there was no manhandling in the stomach area' ) I just feel wobbly and shook up. 

Will the baby be OK, should I go to the hospital to get checked out?

thanks 

Lotsky


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

poor you, arguments are horrid aren't they and especially when you are in a public place.  

Your baby will be absolutely fine, although, you are welcome to lay it on thick with your husband, he shouldn't have manhandled you pregnant or not!!  

Get him to look after you extremely well from now on, tell him I said he has to if necessary!

Take care x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi
I ended up going to the emergency room at the hospital as last night I started brown spotting. 
It hasnt turned into a full bleed yet, its just when I go to the loo and wipe there is brown stain mixed with discharge.

The emergency room examined me and we saw the baby and heartbeat.

Do you think I could be getting a miscarriage? 

Lotsky


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

oh no!! I didn't expect you to post that!!

Quite a lot of ladies do experience spotting during their pregnancy, although it isn't normal, it is common in early pregnancy.

It is positive that you have seen the baby and his/her heart beating, you need to really rest and take it easy

Its hard to say what will happen although I will be thinking of you, hopefully the fact that the spotting is brown, this is a sign of old blood and maybe the remains of the implantation

Take care x


----------

